# Soil Test-Need Input TX St Aug Lawn



## Ktungsten (Aug 27, 2019)

Hey guys, just received my soil test results from Texas A&M. Appreciate any input on the results and what I need to do to get the lawn in good shape. I'm in the San Antonio area, St Augustine grass installed last summer on soil that has a lot of rock.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

High pH soil . The back needs nitrogen, front needs nitrogen and phosphorus.

Check the soil remediation guide for rates, frequency, etc.


----------



## LA Basshole03 (Jan 17, 2019)

I'm in SA too. Looks pretty standard for our area. I would look into bringing your pH down and/or you are going to have to apply foliar apps of iron to avoid chlorosis.


----------



## Ktungsten (Aug 27, 2019)

From reading those articles, sounds like I'd need 200-300 pounds of elemental sulfur for 10ksqft, but limited to 2 lbs per application? Does that sound right? If the PH is high and that makes the Iron not available, why is the Iron so high in my yard? Does that mean the Iron is there but the grass can't absorb it? If I use chelated iron or FAS, will that push the Iron too high considering my current levels?
Thanks guys for the input.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

5lb/ksqft every 6 months of elemental sulfur. You live in Texas on top of limestone. It is common for that area to have high pH.

Iron is bound in the soil and not as plant available at higher pH. It is just chemistry. Using FAS bypasses the soil. Chelated iron would be somewhat available to the roots (with 8.0ph, only a few will work)

You can have a nice lawn with that pH. Just adjust your practices to it.


----------

